# Clip- on Earrings?



## Curiosity (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you know any websites, where I can purchase clip on earrings? I can't wear ordinary earrings, because I suffer from Keloids, therefore piercings aggravate them- causing lumps to form






Too bad, I've always wanted a Tragus piercing...

Slightly off track now! Websites anyone?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not sure of any in specific. Generally department stores or stores along the lines of Target (no idea what it would be in the UK) have earrings like that though.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 2, 2006)

here is a website i found

Cliptomania, non-pierced, clip-on earrings, chandelier, 14K hoops, gemstones, Swarovski, sterling silver, magnetic earrings, Sadie Green, Chipita, nickel-free, CZ clip on


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 13, 2006)

that's a nice link, ordinary earrings hurt unless i put a lot of alcohol on my ears before putting them.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

Try Target. My sister works there and bought a couple of pairs the other day.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 13, 2006)

Just out of curiosity - what's a Targus piercing? I remember when I was little before I got my seven holes in my ears, I would wear clip-ons and they always "clipped" a little too much. They always hurt and would sorta give me an earache.


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just out of curiosity - what's a Targus piercing? I remember when I was little before I got my seven holes in my ears, I would wear clip-ons and they always "clipped" a little too much. They always hurt and would sorta give me an earache. A tragus piercing: Tragus piercing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I couldn't explain it. Yeah, I know, I've had my share of clip ons, some are more conmfortable than others but there is not enough variety.


----------



## David (Nov 23, 2006)

Try Cliptomania.net, they have lots of clip-ons to choose from.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 24, 2006)

A tragus piercing! I don't have one, but I think it would be sooo painful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 18, 2007)

A lil late but..

yah tragus piercings KILL.. i have mine done


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 18, 2007)

I had my earlobe keloids removed, and have been wearing clip earrings since my teens, due to the scar tissue being too thick to pierce. I buy clip earrings at wig shops, and nicer ones at better department stores. You can also go to craft stores where they have a jewelry making section and buy little kits that help you convert pierced earrings into clip ons. Whatever you do, stock up and keep a good supply of earrings you like. Sometimes they are hard to find.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 18, 2007)

im not really sure.


----------



## Hanamizu (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xEdenx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A lil late but..
yah tragus piercings KILL.. i have mine done

i got my tragus peirced too.. it wasnt bad at all, then again im somewhat of a masochist



.. anyway the bar fell out so i had to close it up



.. i miss it though, im gonna get it re-pierced sometime hehe. .. sorry kinda off topic lol.


----------



## missnadia (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't suggest any web sites.. but just a warning.. don't wear them for too long because they cut off the blood circulation in the ears which can be bad.. i know when i was a kid i used to wear these and they kinda hurt after a while..


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

i never see these anymore but i see some at burling coat factory which is the only store ive ever seen them at since like the 90's


----------



## Jobunny (Apr 22, 2007)

You can also try magnetic ones - but I think they only make those in stud form? and can't you get ones that kind of slide onto the ear (rather than clip), or is that just for higher up the ear? You could try cuffs too.

Let us know how you get on!





Oh, and the tragus piercing - over here we call it the 'lug' - like you get your lug pierced. And yes I've heard it hurts really bad! Apparently that one at the top of your ear hurts quite a lot too, but I guess it depends becoz, if you actually spend some time looking at ppl's ears, everyne has really different ears it's nuts. I have weird ears that's where my fascination comes from lol!


----------



## melindadaniel (Apr 23, 2007)

Ebay might be a good place to try.


----------

